# More on Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good read on being a "manager" of market risks. Some sound thinking.

Current Marketing Thoughts | AGWEB.com


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Good read. Its nice to read a marketing article thats not trying to sell me a bunch of puts,calls and other "tools of the TRADE". That is why I like hay no one with alterior motives to screw with the market. In my opinion I dont think we will see much change.


----------

